# St.margarets Convent-Rockferry-April 2011.



## wherever i may roam (May 2, 2011)

A bit of history taken from the Religious Sisters of Charity....

The way we strive to live our lives as Religious Sisters of Charity can be defined through our motto and our 4th vow. Our Motto 'The charity of Christ urges us onwards' and our 4th vow of 'Service of the Poor' enable us to discern where we should be and what we should be doing. Our purpose in doing this is to bring about the reign of God in the places where we minister and to the people we are living and working with.
Since the first sisters came to England in 1840 and to Scotland in 1948, our sisters have been involved in an extraordinary range and variety of ministries.

In 1890, the sisters felt capable once again of responding to needs further afield, and established St Margaret's Home, Rockferry in 1890. Here, the sisters were involved in residential care of the elderly, parish visiting, State agency work, an Irish Welfare Centre and work with the Union of Catholic Mothers. The sisters moved from St. Margaret's in 2004 and the residential home closed. One sister still remains living in the area. 

Taken from a local rag...
The credit crunch is hampering efforts to find a new owner for a former Rock Ferry convent with links to the US Civil War.

St Margaret’s in Mersey Lane South has been lying empty since the Religious Sisters of Charity moved out in 2004.

Councilors and local history groups say they are becoming increasingly concerned about the building, which is thought to date from the 1830s.

Since becoming vacant, it has been targeted by vandals and the now–overgrown grounds are littered with smashed glass.

Riverside Housing holds the lease on the building but says that, in the current economic climate, it could be some time before a new owner is found. 

Splored with Zero81 & Only2eyes.



 







 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

A passage way, basement level in the courtyard..


 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 





thanks....


----------



## TranKmasT (May 2, 2011)

Good work mate. But I must mention that in one of your shots theres a window been left open. It could easily cause a draft, especially with all these high winds we've had lately.


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

Amazing images - I love the piano and bars on the window. You've captured the light superbly.


----------

